# Eco Golf Courses



## ditchweed (Mar 29, 2006)

Have you heard about this? Eco-friendly golf courses. An 9-hole golf course in Florida. You have the option of walking or riding in one of our new electric golf carts Rental clubs and pull carts. It says it's all eco-friendly. Has anyone ever seen anything like this?


----------



## TaylorMadeGolf (Apr 13, 2006)

It's just a very nice looking 9 hole course...Am I missing something or is there really something great about it.:dunno: 

Will


----------



## Matthew_22 (Apr 11, 2006)

I was always under the impression that golf courses were always fairly ecofriendly. I don't see how having a few electric golf cars is going to help the environment that much, but its worth a try.

I must say it looks like a nice course though.


----------



## ditchweed (Mar 29, 2006)

I know eco-friendly things are becoming a big hit. People always looking for safe environment. I think this will get more people involved into the Sport.


----------

